# "Home Brew" fourm



## Pork Chop (May 11, 2012)

I would like to see a whole "Home Brew" fourm with sub threads such as "Receips" , "Q &A", "Filtration", etc.., I love the Homebrew thread we got but it hard to search it and is hard to find certian topics


----------



## keith1569 (May 11, 2012)

True it can be hard to search for sure.
I think what u propose is good but they could be broken into sticky vs a sub forum.


----------



## Pork Chop (May 11, 2012)

and I read very slow, Pork Chop = not real smart


----------



## keith1569 (May 11, 2012)

Lol^^^


----------



## Pork Chop (May 11, 2012)

but I can read, I sware, I promise,,, but spelling and writing is hard for me.... I had good parents, they tried and worked with me for long time... Me can not learn like normal kids could. Pork chop = crazy,  LOL


----------



## juiceball44 (May 11, 2012)

New slogan

Home brewing... so easy a retard can do it


----------



## Pork Chop (May 11, 2012)

All jokes aside, I really hope that* brundel *will chime in and give his opionion on my request.   Without him we wouldnt have a a homebrew section worth a damn..  brundel to HOMEBREW is like *Dan Duchaine *to Keto / d-bol / clen / Mexican juice. lol... Some of you younger guys need to not sat a damn word, ...lol... Dan Duchaine was a true pioneer and a damn geniuess


----------



## juiceball44 (May 12, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> I would like to see a whole "Home Brew" fourm with sub threads such as "Receips" , "Q &A", "Filtration", etc.., I love the Homebrew thread we got but it hard to search it and is hard to find certian topics



and now that we have powder suppliers on this board I think it would be a great addition. if people knew that its really not that difficult im sure more people would be willing to try it out.


----------



## delcapone (May 12, 2012)

I second the motion !!


----------



## brundel (May 12, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> All jokes aside, I really hope that* brundel *will chime in and give his opionion on my request.   Without him we wouldnt have a a homebrew section worth a damn..  brundel to HOMEBREW is like *Dan Duchaine *to Keto / d-bol / clen / Mexican juice. lol... Some of you younger guys need to not sat a damn word, ...lol... Dan Duchaine was a true pioneer and a damn geniuess



THanks bro.
Im not sure I can offer the time to really have a big presence and answer alot of questions but I think a HB forum would be nice.
Research forum has become an adspace.


----------



## BFHammer (May 12, 2012)

A sub forum would be cool.  A mod with some authority or a forum member with too much time on their hands could delete out the irrelevant chit chat from the brewing thread or cut and paste the relevant info into a word doc to make a new clean thread.


----------



## brundel (May 12, 2012)

I would be willing to moderate.


----------



## brundel (May 12, 2012)

I think we will need more than just a couple guys wanting it to get it to happen.
Have people vote or post a yes then you can take it to admin or Prince and petition it.
Ill Moderate and we can get some others to help.
Heavy is practically omnipresent so Hed be there maybe another volunteer.


----------



## KUVinny (May 12, 2012)

I'm all for this!


----------



## Vibrant (May 12, 2012)

I'll vote yes because I love to read and learn(also because I have too much time on my hands sometimes and I'd rather spend it learning than on useless shit.). Don't plan to brew at all but knowledge = power.


----------



## NoCode8511 (May 12, 2012)

Anyone have a solid method for capping orals. I'm looking to cap them in 20mgs for both dbol and var. thanks


----------



## Pork Chop (May 12, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> Anyone have a solid method for capping orals. I'm looking to cap them in 20mgs for both dbol and var. thanks




That could be a topic also on the new forum ... Capping orals


----------



## KUVinny (May 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I'll vote yes because I love to read and learn(also because I have too much time on my hands sometimes and I'd rather spend it learning than on useless shit.). Don't plan to brew at all but knowledge = power.



So true! First night of my honeymoon and while she is bathing I'm here reading all that you fucknuts have to say.


----------



## Pork Chop (May 12, 2012)

kuvinny said:


> so true! First night of my honeymoon and while she is bathing i'm here reading all that you fucknuts have to say.




lmao!!


----------



## overburdened (May 12, 2012)

LETS DO THIS!!!
one thing IM could definitely use!!
I vote yes, for sure!
We have excellent raw supplier sponsor here, lets get a space on here so people can take full advantage of them!


----------



## overburdened (May 12, 2012)

I would be willing to help mod it, too.... I know I'm new here, but this is the spot I can really help some out with...


----------



## Pork Chop (May 12, 2012)

overburdened said:


> I would be willing to help mod it, too.... I know I'm new here, but this is the spot I can really help some out with...




Heck yea bro... I would love to see you as a Mod on the new fourm along with brundel and a few others. I will vouch for you in a heart beat bro. You have contrubited alot of great info to IM's users with very much great knowledge.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 12, 2012)

I am no pro at home brewing but I have done it before with great success

I would be happy to help out also


----------



## Pork Chop (May 12, 2012)

I think another good sub topic would be "Supplies Needed" Such as so many vials for this or that, beaker for this or that, etc


----------



## KUVinny (May 12, 2012)

Overburdened would be a damn fine mod for this.


----------



## Pork Chop (May 12, 2012)

KUVinny said:


> Overburdened would be a damn fine mod for this.




shit, I am writing in overburdened's name on my november ballot for president bro. lol


----------



## keith1569 (May 12, 2012)

I would also help out. I like to throw in my 2 cents when I can


----------



## overburdened (May 12, 2012)

pork chop said:


> shit, i am writing in overburdened's name on my november ballot for president bro. Lol


lmfao...


----------



## BFHammer (May 12, 2012)

brundel said:


> I think we will need more than just a couple guys wanting it to get it to happen.
> Have people vote or post a yes then you can take it to admin or Prince and petition it.
> Ill Moderate and we can get some others to help.
> Heavy is practically omnipresent so Hed be there maybe another volunteer.



As long as it doesn't interfere with you making more stuff for me.  Formeron FTW, acnedren finally in stock again so I can try it.  No more ER trips for you young man, that's an order!


----------



## Pork Chop (May 12, 2012)

bfhammer said:


> as long as it doesn't interfere with you making more stuff for me.  Formeron ftw, acnedren finally in stock again so i can try it.  No more er trips for you young man, that's an order!



lol


----------



## SloppyJ (May 12, 2012)

I'm in 100%


----------



## keith1569 (May 12, 2012)

Cool slopj I'm with u


----------



## brundel (May 12, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> Anyone have a solid method for capping orals. I'm looking to cap them in 20mgs for both dbol and var. thanks



I can do a walk through with pictures.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 13, 2012)

A home brew section would be kick ass. I used to spend hours lurking on Basskiller reading about this.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (May 13, 2012)

I would love a homebrew section


----------



## Vibrant (May 13, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> A home brew section would be kick ass. I used to spend hours lurking on Basskiller reading about this.



Basskiller is a legend. It would be awesome if we could get him to help out a little.


----------



## NoCode8511 (May 13, 2012)

brundel said:


> I can do a walk through with pictures.



That would be great man. I wouldnt be able to thank you enough.


----------



## brundel (May 13, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> That would be great man. I wouldnt be able to thank you enough.



WHen I get back to the lab Ill do it.
This coming week.


----------



## Digitalash (May 13, 2012)

I'm here 24/7 and I'll throw my hat in if any more mods/volunteers whatever are needed. I like to think I know a thing or two and would be here all the time to remove posts etc. I'll give my vote to overburdened though also, he hasn't been around all that long but guy's definitely a fountain of knowledge. I've had pm's with him about a bunch of different things and he definitely knows his shit. Seems like a good guy also and not the type to abuse mod powers. 


Soo I'll put my signature on the petition to get this section up, and my vote goes to overburdened for mod


----------



## Pork Chop (May 13, 2012)

Maybe something like this??

HOMEBREW
- Recipes
- Q&A
- Capping Orals
- Filtration
- Needed Equipment
- Other

any other ideals?


----------



## Digitalash (May 13, 2012)

I think that could even be shortened a bit

- Beginner's guide to brewing
- Recipes (injectables and oral suspensions)
- Capping Orals 
- Equipment/filtration
- Converting finaplex/synovex 

these would all be sticky's btw instead of subforums or whatever IMO. I think just about everything could be covered with these and the main section of the forum would be left for discussion and random questions that may not be covered in the sticky's. As things are added especially to the recipes section unnecessary posts would be deleted to keep everything together and easy to find.


----------



## Pork Chop (May 13, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I think that could even be shortened a bit
> 
> - Beginner's guide to brewing
> - Recipes (injectables and oral suspensions)
> ...




Looks good to me.


----------



## NoCode8511 (May 13, 2012)

HB'ing seems pretty simple if you're not an idiot. I have been reading up on it now for a few months, and I think I can do it. I have some equipment now but still need more.


----------



## Digitalash (May 13, 2012)

Yerp it's easy, since most things can use a standard 2%BA/20%BB you could (I'm pretty sure anyway) just make a large batch of solvents and oil. Then you can make multiple different compounds just by measuring your solvent/oil mixture and powder, swirling them together with a little heat and then putting it through your filter. Bake everything at the end just to be double sure, but that should cut down on time instead of measuring your solvents etc. every time for each compound you make. Is this a sound idea or am I missing something?


----------



## NoCode8511 (May 13, 2012)

Makes sense but Ill stick to doing one compound at a time and keep measuring everything out. If I tried that I would screw it up somehow haha.


----------



## overburdened (May 13, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> Maybe something like this??
> 
> HOMEBREW
> - Recipes
> ...


maybe add
solvents
oils
oral suspensions/solutions


----------



## overburdened (May 13, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I think that could even be shortened a bit
> 
> - Beginner's guide to brewing
> - Recipes (injectables and oral suspensions)
> ...


could probably take synovex off there(I can't find it anymore).. I have looked for months, before airsealed2 came back online... DAMN, I love Prop!!!lol


----------



## NoCode8511 (May 13, 2012)

This is one recipe I found. Not sure how accurate it is and this is why I would like the new section for HB'ing.

Copied from another site.... Seems simple enough though.

Test testosterone propionate

Powder: 5 grams
 Produces: 50 ml @ 100 mg/ml

Requirements: •5 grams test testosterone propionate
 •36.25 ml sesame oil
 •Benzyl Alcohol 2.5 ml 5% BA
 •Benzyl Benzoate 7.5 ml 15% BB
 •Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
 •18 or 20 gauge needles
 •Vial
 •Sterile Vial
 •Whatman sterile filter
 Procedure: •measure 5 grams of powder
 •place the powder in the vial
 •add BA to the vial
 •add BB to the vial
 •heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212  degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly  more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
 •add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
 •gently shake the vial.
 •reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
 •place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
 •place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
 •draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
 •take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.


----------



## overburdened (May 13, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I think that could even be shortened a bit
> 
> - Beginner's guide to brewing
> - Recipes (injectables and oral suspensions)
> ...


I agree, this does look good.. covers most everything well...


----------



## hill450 (May 13, 2012)

Great idea pork chop. I'm actually trying to get a recipe thread going but not many posting recipes in it. Would definitely work better if it was a whole section! Anybody going to put this to vote?? Hell I will if there isn't a poll yet!


----------



## keith1569 (May 13, 2012)

The hard thing about the recipe thread is keeping people from just reposting the same damn ones with like 5% BA
That just frustrates me because its like gimmie a break either this is your first batch or u never made shit before.


----------



## hill450 (May 13, 2012)

Yea, a lot of the old recipes all say 5% BA when 2% will do in most cases at normal strength. I like the home brew forum idea tho, wish I would have thought of that lol Great idea!


----------



## overburdened (May 13, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> The hard thing about the recipe thread is keeping people from just reposting the same damn ones with like 5% BA
> That just frustrates me because its like gimmie a break either this is your first batch or u never made shit before.


yep, but the mods can pull that shit down..... it's easier to watch for it in one forum probably...


----------



## overburdened (May 13, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> This is one recipe I found. Not sure how accurate it is and this is why I would like the new section for HB'ing.
> 
> Copied from another site.... Seems simple enough though.
> 
> ...


I won't comment on this recipe...
but lets not post them in this thread, lets get yes or no on the idea here


----------



## Pork Chop (May 13, 2012)

overburdened will get rid of that bullshit real fast, lol


----------



## Pork Chop (May 13, 2012)

Perfect!!! We have a Poll now people,,,, Please go and vote     Home Brew Section Poll!!!!!


----------



## NoCode8511 (May 13, 2012)

My apologizes for the one post


----------



## airsealed2 (May 14, 2012)

I vote for it. And I will help out with it in any way they want me to.


----------



## BFHammer (May 14, 2012)

I'd suggest making the recipe sticky a closed thread so only a mod can add to it, nice and simple instead of another 130 page thread.  Then other questions are answered by their own threads instead of the same shit over and over in the thread from people to lazy to read through it.
" do you guys use Castrol or mobile1 for your oils!?"  "my baby ate my bag of powder, is that bad?!"


----------



## juiceball44 (May 14, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> Perfect!!! We have a Poll now people,,,, Please go and vote     Home Brew Section Poll!!!!!



voted, lets make this happen


----------



## overburdened (May 14, 2012)

While we are at it we could have a spot for chem/structure type questions such as diesel's recent thread in AZ regarding sd clone structure.... Would make it nice and simple to see and answer those questions as well


----------



## NoCode8511 (May 14, 2012)

overburdened said:


> While we are at it we could have a spot for chem/structure type questions such as diesel's recent thread in AZ regarding sd clone structure.... Would make it nice and simple to see and answer those questions as well



I agree with this. I doing some research now about an old product.


----------



## FordFan (May 14, 2012)

I like the idea. Brewing is great once you learn the basics.


----------



## overburdened (May 14, 2012)

airsealed2 said:


> I vote for it. And I will help out with it in any way they want me to.



Hell yeah!!!  We got the best sponsor possible in on this!  this will be an awesome forum!

Let's get this going!!!


----------



## overburdened (May 14, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> I agree with this. I doing some research now about an old product.


PM me what you're looking into... I'd like to know if it's something I haven't researched thoroughly I would like to look into it too


----------



## Pork Chop (May 15, 2012)

2+19 / 47.05-A+G / 177.09 , fuck it , nevermind


----------

